# Auctions



## PhoenixGirl12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey everyone  just wanted to let people around williamston, Michigan know that there is a auction that happens every saturday morning. It happens at Geyers on Dietz rd. if you're looking for hay, straw, wood, chickens, geese, turkeys, ducks, guineas, rabbits, pigs, sheep, goats, horses, etc. they even have a store were you can buy food for the animals, guns, etc. and their website is www.geyerfarmservice.com the people who work there are really nice and helpful  I know animals that come from auctions are usually not really healthy but I'm showing two birds I got from Geyers at the fair and they look BEAUTIFUL. Ya just gotta fix em' up


----------

